# Nightingales and Pesky-wesky plants



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Spring has exploded into life round here, the nightingales are singing in the trees (they don't only sing at night) and the hills are covered with the white flowers of a wild shrub called _jara _ (aka cistus or rock-roses). But these are now lodged in my mind as Pesky-wesky plants, due to the avatar of our good friend here on the forum!

They also come in pink:










What are the signs of spring round your way?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spring has exploded into life round here, the nightingales are singing in the trees (they don't only sing at night) and the hills are covered with the white flowers of a wild shrub called _jara _ (aka cistus or rock-roses). But these are now lodged in my mind as Pesky-wesky plants, due to the avatar of our good friend here on the forum!
> 
> They also come in pink:
> 
> ...


my allergies


too hot in bed at night - so the duvets will be off soon


driving around on Saturday, trying to distinguish between all the different perfumed blossom - definitely picked up orange blossom

the perfume of the jasmine in the evening with the windows open


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Spring has exploded into life round here, the nightingales are singing in the trees (they don't only sing at night) and the hills are covered with the white flowers of a wild shrub called _jara _ (aka cistus or rock-roses). But these are now lodged in my mind as Pesky-wesky plants, due to the avatar of our good friend here on the forum!
> 
> They also come in pink:
> 
> ...


Hi Alcalaina,
As you can imagine the thread title caught my eye! It's nice to know that I've wormed my way into your life! In case anyone's confused, my avatar used to show a white Jara. 
It's a very special flower to us.
When my daughter was born I was in hospital a week. At that time the weather changed dramatically. We made our way back to the house that we had left a week earlier in a panic, worried, me bleeding heavily... As we got nearer home with our beautiful, premature baby we were greeted by the sight of hundreds of white Jaras covering the hills and roadsides where the week before there had been nothing.
For us the Jara is a sign that all is well, that happy times are ahead and that my daughter's birthday is on its way - 17 on the 26th of April!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hi Alcalaina,
> As you can imagine the thread title caught my eye! It's nice to know that I've wormed my way into your life! In case anyone's confused, my avatar used to show a white Jara.
> It's a very special flower to us.
> When my daughter was born I was in hospital a week. At that time the weather changed dramatically. We made our way back to the house that we had left a week earlier in a panic, worried, me bleeding heavily... As we got nearer home with our beautiful, premature baby we were greeted by the sight of hundreds of white Jaras covering the hills and roadsides where the week before there had been nothing.
> For us the Jara is a sign that all is well, that happy times are ahead and that my daughter's birthday is on its way - 17 on the 26th of April!!


what a lovely story


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> what a lovely story


Yes, it made me tear up!
Happy birthday to your (now big) wee one!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> Yes, it made me tear up!
> Happy birthday to your (now big) wee one!


Me too - I'll enjoy the flowers even more now!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Yes, it made me tear up!
> Happy birthday to your (now big) wee one!


Hahaha - me too!!

Thanks for the lovely picture of the Jaras Alcalaina,

This is the kind of view we can have. We get the white ones and the ones with the dark purple pattern, but not pink ones


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hasn´t anyone else got nightingales?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> What are the signs of spring round your way?


Wild flowers everywhere. We have a fantastic two hour walk here along the banks of the Rio Hozgarganta. We did it last year in April and I photo'ed every different flower we saw - dozens of different ones. It was on my mobile phone and I had no way of getting them onto a computer. I'll do it again soon with a proper camera and post them here.

Also being able to make use of our bar's biggest asset - its retractable roof.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Forsythia - at least that's what it looks like. Some of the roads around here are lined with it for miles - looks fantastic.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Forsythia - at least that's what it looks like. Some of the roads around here are lined with it for miles - looks fantastic.


I believe it's Acacias mainly lining the roads now-- relatives of the Mimosa--small trees or biggish shrubs.They have yellow flowers and a dense scent. The Wattles are also coming into flower here too--look like dead sticks all winter and burst into yellow blossom in the spring.They smell wonderful too--and I cut them for a vase in the house.
No nightingales here yet--I think it's a bit early for them up here--but I did hear my first cuckoo the other day! I love Spring in Spain!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Forsythia - at least that's what it looks like. Some of the roads around here are lined with it for miles - looks fantastic.


Spanish broom? We´ve got it here too.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

the yellow flowers are spanish broom? My dogs keep running through it and end up with yellow speckled fur


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

donz said:


> the yellow flowers are spanish broom? My dogs keep running through it and end up with yellow speckled fur


That reminds me, Fraggle - the one in my avatar - picks up everything in his fur - it's like velcro. If he's running on ahead and I see him stop and sit down to wait for me it's so I can spend the next five minutes disentangling him from whatever vegetation he's got caught up in.

He gets grass seeds in his coat which often find their way into his ears - general anaesthetic and a hefty bill for the vet to get them back out.

This starts happening in May when the grass is seeding - I have to be careful where I walk with him.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> That reminds me, Fraggle - the one in my avatar - picks up everything in his fur - it's like velcro. If he's running on ahead and I see him stop and sit down to wait for me it's so I can spend the next five minutes disentangling him from whatever vegetation he's got caught up in.
> 
> He gets grass seeds in his coat which often find their way into his ears - general anaesthetic and a hefty bill for the vet to get them back out.
> 
> This starts happening in May when the grass is seeding - I have to be careful where I walk with him.


this might help


----------

